# Fan - which way around?



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all.
I have a 12cm fan at the front of my pc to draw IN the air from outside, one 8cm on the side panel right by the CPU fan drawing air in and a rear 12cm drawing air out. 
I just read on here the one by the CPU might be the wrong away around - can anyone please advise?

cheers


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I think you will be ok.
With the one blowing towards the cpu you ensure fresh air going to the actual cpu fan
and also ensure that the warm air exiting the cpu cooler doesnt stay in the area and get recirculated.
Its the same way that Im set up.


----------

